# Upper Blue:New river wide tree



## Scottsfire (Aug 8, 2008)

uuuhhhhh..............thanks for the heads up, was thinking of running that in the next week.
Scotty V.


----------



## SummitCoColdH2O (Apr 19, 2007)

just pull it out from river left with a winch @ the camp ground. No problem. It can be sneaked from right or left ina kayak; rafts aren't advisable unless you take out prematurely.


----------

